# Car radio in the garage



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Possibly my daftest question yet, but I've put an car radio/CD/MP3 player in the garage and was just wondering which was the best way to power it permanently and cheaply, I have two 12v batteries but would prefer to be able to preset my radio stations, I have 4amp charger, but don't want to have that on all the time, I had a transformer charger which gave out 12v but it didn't have enough amps to light the display.

I must remember to get an old aerial for the roof from somewhere.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Look on ebay for a CB radio power supply, or buy a new 13.80V power supply.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321258902695

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Look on ebay for a CB radio power supply, or buy a new 13.80V power supply.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321258902695
> 
> Peter


Ta Peter,

I wonder why you picked that one, as it's a very similar one I was pointed at by a certain french named diver as the charger for my build on a different site.

There are few used ones on Ebay, but I need to see the power input on the radio first as the manual only says

Power Requirement:
Operating Voltage: DC 14.4 V
(11 V to 16 V allowance)
Grounding System:
Negative ground,

Would 5a with a 7a surge be enough do you think, out at the mo so can't check if it says owt ont radio.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Personally i would never use one of the open type power supplies at home unless you are VERY sure there's no risk of you, or anything else contacting those uncovered mains terminals located right next to the dc terminal :!: I would recommend using one of the dc block types such as

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-3-PIN-..._Lights_Fairy_Lights&var=&hash=item27da7d8a0d

This is totally enclosed and can be put in the corner without worrying about dropping washers or other metallic item on the terminals. it looks like it comes with a terminal block adaptor as well to make connection easy.

Not sure what output current you require but there are several options available

just my penny worth for thought.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Robell said:


> Personally i would never use one of the open type power supplies at home unless you are VERY sure there's no risk of you, or anything else contacting those uncovered mains terminals located right next to the dc terminal :!: I would recommend using one of the dc block types such as
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-3-PIN-..._Lights_Fairy_Lights&var=&hash=item27da7d8a0d
> 
> ...


Cheers Robell, that was my first approach as I had a 12v supply, but as said it wasn't meaty enough, I didn't realise they went up that high on the amps, not sure I'd have enough watts though, even the biggest only goes to 150w, but I'm out of my depth, so I'll wait for a bit of clarification.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Robell said:
> 
> 
> > Personally i would never use one of the open type power supplies at home unless you are VERY sure there's no risk of you, or anything else contacting those uncovered mains terminals located right next to the dc terminal :!: I would recommend using one of the dc block types such as
> ...


The 7amp version of that one is what I have in my workshop. Plenty meaty enough for the radio/CD player without blasting my ears off!

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Colin, am I still supposed to be ignoring you


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I must be missing the plot here.... why not use a normal 12v plug type transformer that you might use on a portable radio in the house?

It's me, it must be me that's missing the plot. I've missed more than that in the past! So it is me!

....but...?

Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why ponce about Kev..???
Pick up a mains radio/CD/tape at a boot sale for £2 and plug it in....

Ray. :roll:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

rosalan said:


> I must be missing the plot here.... why not use a normal 12v plug type transformer that you might use on a portable radio in the house?
> 
> It's me, it must be me that's missing the plot. I've missed more than that in the past! So it is me!
> 
> ...


Kev said:

"I have 4amp charger, but don't want to have that on all the time, I had a transformer charger which gave out 12v but it didn't have enough amps to light the display."

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Robell said:


> Personally i would never use one of the open type power supplies at home unless you are VERY sure there's no risk of you, or anything else contacting those uncovered mains terminals located right next to the dc terminal


We believe in living dangerously  

The terminals are shielded to a degree, and I've got two larger versions in our trailer, and haven't managed to electrocute myself yet.

I also seem to remember that we had clear plastic slip-over covers on some of ours, but not all.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I must be missing the plot here.... why not use a normal 12v plug type transformer that you might use on a portable radio in the house?
> 
> It's me, it must be me that's missing the plot. I've missed more than that in the past! So it is me!
> 
> ...


Read the full post Alan,   not enough amps, already tried it, most only give 500ma , perhaps up to 2a.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Why ponce about Kev..???
> Pick up a mains radio/CD/tape at a boot sale for £2 and plug it in....
> 
> Ray. :roll:


Another one who can't bloody read,   Presets, Presets, MP3 player, already got the thing anyway.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Allo, big chief.

I rigged up a double din car radio/cd/tape player in my shed this year. I bought a motorcycle battery that is the same type as 2 of my bikes use, and when I remember I stick it on the Optimate charger.

I have the battery just below the radio, and connect it with crocodile clips. I remove one for safety when I'm not using it, and when I connect up again, it always comes on at the right station, so presumably it has some kind of internal battery for the memory. Maybe your's has that too?

I know it will be difficult for you to understand this technical post. Do you want me to show you a piccy of my radio, nudge nudge wink wink?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Why ponce about Kev..???
> ...


You might have it Kev but it's gonna cost ya to make it work.
Picked up a super Sony mains/portable with presets and batteries €2.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Allo, big chief.
> 
> I rigged up a double din car radio/cd/tape player in my shed this year. I bought a motorcycle battery that is the same type as 2 of my bikes use, and when I remember I stick it on the Optimate charger.
> 
> ...


Presets don't last more than about an hour TB, so it needs a permanent live, which it would normally have in a dash.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > raynipper said:
> ...


Nah, a few quid for the power, and a used roof twig will be enough, maybe even a bit of wire stuck up it's rear.


----------

